# TT Front towing eye point location ?



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

In preparation for getting mine towed tomorrow, where is the front towing eye location ?

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Behind the right fog lamp grill. Check your owners manual based on the model. If you need it, the rear tow point is also on the right side.

The tow-eye is stored in your trunk (boot) and should be on the right (battery) side of the tool kit, top right near the air pump. Third illustration, circled in red.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks, What side ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

See edit...


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks mate, your a star !


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy to help.  Be sure to keep the forum updated on the status of your clutch, how and why it failed. Good luck.


----------

